# Need advice on changing from Barista Express



## Geoh09 (Dec 11, 2021)

So I have the Barista Express, it's been great to start me off but I'm having an issue dialling in etc, Iv changed to high quality beans but still having an issue, so I believe it is the grinder.

Would you recommend buying a separate grinder to go with my BE or sell the BE, get a separate grinder and different espresso machine? I have a budget of about £800.

Do you have any recommended grinders to buy?

I hope I have given enough info and appreciate any advice given


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

If you are happy with the machine then id say get a grinder.

If you want to maximize budget then look second hand

If you have space then you can get some cracking deals, i got a mazzer major and then added ssp burrs, this setup will rival £1000+ grinders and it stands me less than £500.

If you want new then theres the eureka 64mm but theres also the solo grinder which again will take ssp burrs

Have a look on YouTube at hoons coffee hes had a sage for years and loves it, you can also dimmer mod which allows you to chsnge pressure.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

If you have £800 to spend total I'd say get a new grinder, second hand as Cuprajake suggests and save the money. Either that or look at £400-500 single dose grinder market - Solo or Niche. Last choice is aEureka Specialita for £360.

£800 on a new machine + grinder isn't going to be much better than BE + above grinder suggestions. You could do something like Bezzera Hobby + Specialita but I doubt the result would better be than BE + Mazzer Major/Royal + mods as the grinder isn't as good.

The BE's problem is the the inconsistency of the grinder. Take that away and the machine is fine. I don't think there's any point upgrading machine until you get to the next price point ~£1000 for the machine, ie: Mara X, Bezzera Unica, ACS Minima range.

For reference I have added a Mazzer Royal to my BE. It's an 83mm flat burr grinder. It has been modified for single dosing. At some point I'll add Ti or SSP Red burrs.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Something like this is great bang for buck:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/551-mazzer-royal-titanium-burrs-%C2%A3220-pickup-only-near-bury-st-edmunds-suffolk/?do=embed


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Is the royal bigger than the major? I know there the same burr size.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Is the royal bigger than the major? I know there the same burr size.


 Yes, it's massive. 47cm tall without hopper and I think Mr Shades said it weighs 30kg. It's an absolute tank. Not sure about the motors, I know it spins slower than the Major but not sure if it takes more power to do that or not.


----------



## Geoh09 (Dec 11, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> If you are happy with the machine then id say get a grinder.
> 
> If you want to maximize budget then look second hand
> 
> ...





CocoLoco said:


> If you have £800 to spend total I'd say get a new grinder, second hand as Cuprajake suggests and save the money. Either that or look at £400-500 single dose grinder market - Solo or Niche. Last choice is aEureka Specialita for £360.
> 
> £800 on a new machine + grinder isn't going to be much better than BE + above grinder suggestions. You could do something like Bezzera Hobby + Specialita but I doubt the result would better be than BE + Mazzer Major/Royal + mods as the grinder isn't as good.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your replies. You have given me the answers to my question.

My only thing is I'm new to this so don't know how to MOD items or know enough. Is the specialita the best one to get without modding?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Not really,

The specilita is the last one id buy.

Where abouts in the uk are you?

Eureka have released there single dose grinder

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-single-dose-grinder.html

The niche i wouldn't recommend as i prefer flats for better taste (personal)

A mazzer major would be a good choice, get the one with the funnel.

Then theres no real modding to do.

Heres mine
View attachment 60028


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Geoh09 said:


> My only thing is I'm new to this so don't know how to MOD items or know enough. Is the specialita the best one to get without modding?


 I sympathise, but modding requires two things. One complicated, the other not. First the switch needs modding, that requires slight electrical knowledge and is beyond most people. Secondly, the doser needs removing and something else, either a funnel like you see in Cuprajake's picture or a mod like mine (Daniel Wong mod, search in Mazzer forum and you'll see mine) needs installing. This just requires a few screws and a screwdriver, very easy.

That's why I would get something already modded like the one I linked above. The electrical part is done which is tghe main thing. And so is the doser mod. If you want to try say the DW mod, that would be easy to do but your 'complicated' electrical part is done.

I also agree with Cuprajake that Specialita is your worst option in terms of quality. It is a good grinder but the others are either better or much better. It's not good for single dosing, it needs the weight of the beans in the hopper. Eureka do a single dosing flat grinder now with better burrs, there's also the Solo grinder Cuprajake mentioned, which is also flat and the Niche, probably what most people would say is the best option out of those if buying new. For my money none of those options is nearly as good as the £220 large Mazzer flat I linked. (Not saying you have to go for that exact one, I don't know where you live, but that sort of thing is probably the best option 'in the cup' before you get to really expensive stuff).


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

@Geoh09 In your shoes I would buy a grinder as has been recommended already. You can always upgrade the espresso machine at a later date.

Personally I would go for a new Niche or maybe the Solo. We still don't have enough real world feedback on the new Mignon single dose, so if it appeals to you I would wait to find out more first.

The Niche is very easy to dial in and you don't really need a bellows as with flat burr grinders. With the Barista express grinder you have to purge a fair amount of coffee when you change grind setting. This makes the dialling in process very frustrating. A single dose grinder will remove this step and simplify the process.


----------

